# Global delivery code



## neha.bhatnagar (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I need to know can we bill for global delivery code when the physician sees the patient who is 6 months pregnant or more and the patient has never been to any other physician. If possible I need a documentation for the same.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 2, 2009)

It will depend on the payer but some accept this because these can be a lot more work and time consuming appointments due to lack of prenatal care. I believe you will want to call the insurance carrier for this one.


----------

